# DD not working?



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Anyone having issues logging into DD?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> Anyone having issues logging into DD?


Sitting here at home, but starting to see people on our local FB group thinking it might be.

It is Friday after all. Right on schedule.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Went from letting me log on and going online, to going to random blank screens when trying to dash, to simply saying something went wrong, to HTTP 500 and HTTP 502 errors when trying to login again.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yea it’s down... it’s Friday night... dumb doordash can’t fix their app


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Yup.... app dead....


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Yep, it's down, I'm logged in, but any action creates an error. Their app has been struggling all night where I'm at. I think it's the new upgrades, and why not lose a couple million and do it on a Friday night.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Yup.... app dead....


For those of us logged on, every market region has only one time slot available - 12:00am to 4:00am (next day)


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Yup.... app dead....


Same here down in Texas
Same massage


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

On Twitter, customers are pissed. It's taking their orders then not delivering. And when they call Support, are told DD is talking only to restaurants at this time. [Search - Door Dash down]


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246239659606278145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246239303447044104


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Back up....


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

The app seems to be back up at least on the driver side


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

That must be why I keep getting “very busy” notifications. People must have given up and went home.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Regretting cancelling my Flex Whole Foods block. Would have been an easy $80+/2hr. Instead I was drawn in by all the promises of bonuses


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Back up....


Still pretty iffy at my end. So I'll just keep reading Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246254333357895680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246266714481811457


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

My screen went green instead of red. I though it was just me lol


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

All of this is because they are now pairing two orders together at the same time when they send you an offer. I'm sure they're implementing this because they have to piggyback all of these $3 orders onto profitable orders because people are not tipping and drivers aren't accepting the order. Instead of doing the smart thing and the right thing of adding a $2 surcharge to all customers who are too cheap to tip their drivers risking their health in an international pandemic.

You should see now offers that have two orders in the same offer.

Sometimes this will be a good thing, but many times it will not.

When they started to roll this out on Thursday the app was completely full of bugs. And of course Dasher support is non-existent. The only option you have is to unassign the order and often that doesn't work either. I try to connect via chat and will sit there for 20 minutes as the order gets cold and I make $0 so I just unassign myself as a rule now.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Don't know what you're talking about. Didn't have any piggybacked orders, and everybody tipped


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Picked up an order from P F Chang's at 4:42. Made the delivery and the app wouldn't let me complete it. Dash ended at 6:00. Support calls at 8:33 lol

How these idiots stay at #1 is beyond me. 
I've also never understood why when the drivers server goes down, they continue to accept orders from the customer app knowing the orders won't get delivered. Wouldn't anyone with half a brain disable the customer app temporarily until everything is worked out? Not Doordash lol


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Their app works like all those phones on the old show “Get Smart”


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The app went down yesterday as soon as I picked up an order. I didn't have the address to deliver the order to. So I waited and waited. When the app came back up, the order was not there. So I took the food home and didn't waste it.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Picked up an order from P F Chang's at 4:42. Made the delivery and the app wouldn't let me complete it. Dash ended at 6:00. Support calls at 8:33 lol
> 
> How these idiots stay at #1 is beyond me.
> I've also never understood why when the drivers server goes down, they continue to accept orders from the customer app knowing the orders won't get delivered. Wouldn't anyone with half a brain disable the customer app temporarily until everything is worked out? Not Doordash lol


And the app never goes down at 7:49 AM on a Tuesday LOL. Seriously though, this is a company that wants to go public? Their app is like from The Flintstones.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

This is one of the reasons not to drive with only one app. Friday an ant waiting outside of Chipotle told me he was waiting for a ping there for an hour. SAD!


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

If you are sitting waiting for a delivery ping for an hour, then you are doing something wrong in this environment. The pings are going off all over the place.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

He's prolly doing Goober Eats lol


----------

